# My cat disappeared gradually



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if such a thing happened only to me. Niki, a stray I loved but couldn't adopt for landlord reasons, imposed herself in my house 1.5 years ago and I ended up adopting her because she wouldn't be away from me. Then about half a year ago she started demanding to be let out and spending longer and longer periods away from home. Now she's not been seen in days. She won't even come to eat at the feeding station downstairs. I don't even go around the area calling her every few hours anymore. I used to think she was afraid of Prince, but she demands to be let out even now that she clearly knows he's not around anymore.

I feel I'm no good as a cat owner. Prince died last week abruptly from an unoperable tumor and Niki has disappeared completely now. I devote my life to my cats, so I don't know what I'm being so punished for. We were a family of 4, now it's me and Gatita only, and a kitten someone gave me recently. I feel my home has crumbled down.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheer Up! Some kitties just like the outdoor life, even though its hard. If Niki didn't wanna stay, find another one that will. When some goes away, another will come. You still have Gatita and a new kitten, you are not being punished. Just don't turn back and cry over someone or a kitty that doesn't appreciate you, there are tons out there waiting for you. :luv


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a cat that disapeared on me as well thought something wrost happen to him but then 1 year later he was roaming around our back yard it was him becasue he had this odd chocolate pattern on him and i named him chocolate. appearntly 2 doors down they adopted him so i'm like if he is happy and he is taken care of then they can keep him lol


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sorry that you are taking this all on yourself. You have to be still very emotional over Prince. I have a male cat that seemed to be my lap kitty but as he got older he spent more and more time outside. I told my daughter tonight that I didn't think he wanted to be part of the family. Let's make a deal that we both don't take it personally because I don't think it is.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31642&stc=1&d=1381279388


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It sounds to me like your cats enjoy living their own lives and doing their own thing. You seem to be putting a LOT of pressure on them to fulfill some void in your life that might not be fair to put on their tiny little shoulders and when they don't live up to those expectations you become very upset.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmommy, its possible that Nikki was closer to Prince than you thought...she may be trying to find him...she knows something is different and no doubt is picking up your sorrow from losing him...animals do sense more than what they're given credit for...you've just gone through a big and sudden loss and need to be kind to yourself, not blame yourself...
You live in a country that can be beautiful, but also very harsh...the fact that you gave these cats a home and a chance, shows you are a good person, never doubt that!!
Prayers and Hugs across the ocean to you!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ahhh....yes! she may be off looking for his missing buddy.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the uplifting thoughts. She came back last night, hungry and cold, and so far hasn't demanded to be let out. She's still resting.

When she was a stray, she was like that too. She'd disappear for a few days from the feeding station sometimes, once for so long that I thought something had happened to her.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

snowy said:


> http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31642&stc=1&d=1381279388


 
LOVE this!!!, Niki leaving leaves room for another one in need!!


----------

